# Sam Story Landing



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went to Commanders Landing this afternoon with friend from Kansas. River about 4 ft at Caryville so figured we could get into Carlisle Lake. Got a short distance bu had to turn around, logs blocked passage. Fished a couple of other spots then down to Sam Story Landng. Push poled across three shallow sand bars, but got back into the deep water. Water was clear. The catch was 3 bass, one keeper, one small bream and one jack.

Tomorrow afternoon headed over to Ponce DeLeon to have a go at a Cypress pond on the farm.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

oughtta be gittn right over there by now. i hope to hit em soon


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Where is commanders landing if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It's about 3 miles north of Red Bay on 81, maybe 5 or 6 miles south of Ponce Delon on 81There is a yellow caution light hanging over the highway. Turn east right there on a dirt road.It's at the end of the road.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the report I was thinking about gettin upp Carilsle lake up around the power line I haven't been in Sam Story's in years the river sealed it off pretty quick once the new channel was established used to be some great fishing there probably still is the river needs to flood and restock it


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

There is an opening off the river into Sam Story that a flat boat can navigate. Enough water to get back into the 10 ft plus water if you idle with jacked motor or push pole over the shallows. The water is clear as opposed to the river. If the river drops a foot I don't think access would be possible. 

What we need at Carlisle is a good samaritan and a couple of friends with chain saws. Same at Endless. I haven't been able to get into Charlisle for many months. 

Right now you are pretty much stuck in the river except for maybe going up into Morrison Springs.


----------

